# The Odd Couple



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Here is Cleo:



















And Ziva:



















Aren't they adorable together?


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, I didn't even know you could get birds that colour! They're amazing.

(First time wandering into the bird section )


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Wow, I didn't even know you could get birds that colour! They're amazing.
> 
> (First time wandering into the bird section )


same!!

what type is cleo? i'm a bit in love! :001_wub:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Cleo is a black capped lory. The pictures do not do her justice at all, she is a stunning girl


----------



## Ponky42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Isn't it great to see birds of different specis getting on so well together. My neighbour has a Peachface and a Quaker who are an "odd couple" also.


----------



## AprilGarcia (May 8, 2013)

Well love knows no boundaries. And i think you should top referring them as an odd couple. They are too adorable to be called in that way. I wish i could have a couple like this too.


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

They are lovely.... Wish my African Greys and Yellow Crowned Amazon would be friends!


----------



## Pawel (Aug 17, 2013)

All the bird are beautiful, colorful and good looking. I like these very bird very much. My children also like and play with beautiful birds.


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

hmmmm..
love birds .. how good to see such a pair .. looking like teaching us a lesson to be with each other


----------



## Aiza (Jun 24, 2015)

Jess2308 said:


> Here is Cleo:
> what are their names?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dawn Grantham (Jul 22, 2015)

Just love it x I just thank every day what a lovely job I have working with parrots they give you so much pleasure


----------



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

Amazing birds


----------

